# Wired Magazine "The New Atheism"



## gregbed (Oct 31, 2006)

I am wondering if anyone else saw this (my brother gave me a copy)
http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/14.11/atheism.html
I would love to hear some of your responses, especially Paul Manata's, on this.
I was hoping the Discomfitter would have read it before Friday's show as it might tap a rich new vein of material.


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks for posting. I haven't read the article yet but just skimming through it and seeing the words the writer uses reminds me of what atheism is. In using expressions like 'Religion is evil' and 'Oxford is Jerusalem' it reminds us that atheism, whether old or new, has nothing new to offer. It has nothing old to offer. It has nothing at all to offer. It is a reaction, a rejection, a rebellion against the creator. They assume our terms, our thoughts and our worldview. As a result of God's wrath against them they scree, pout and whine from depraved minds. They climb onto the knee of our Sovereign God and thrust puny little fists toward his face. For some of them they will experience the eternal presence of God in punishment, yet, by His grace and mercy, he will glorify himself in saving some of these ruined child-kings. Let's pray for those elect who even now foolishly deny the Lord that in their conversion God will be exalted.


----------



## py3ak (Oct 31, 2006)

> The problem with this, for defenders of faith, is that they've implicitly accepted science as the arbiter of what is real. This leaves the atheists with the upper hand.



This was interesting. It seems that the "New Atheists" and the presuppositionalists understand what is at stake, while everyone else is eating waffles. Of course, it was similar in Machen's time: Machen and Lippmann and Mencken united in understanding that liberalism was not Christianity --while everyone else ate waffles. Perhaps only 'extremists' ever see polemical issues clearly.


----------



## gregbed (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks for the quick take.


----------

